# Paxil - IBS C



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

Like Rowe, I eventually turned to an SSRI (Paxil in my case), it has really helped with the pain.. which leads me to believe that anxiety was a trigger. I am now realising how much I used to worry, it seemed so natural before..-meg


----------

